# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  Looking for a certain type of bus tub

## tomfromtheshade

I am looking for the standard size bus tub that does not have these little nubs of plastic around the rim.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Have you tried restaurant supply websites?

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-11-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/search/bus-tubs.html

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-11-2019)

----------


## tomfromtheshade

I've looked, but its hard to find the tubs that have no indentation on the handle and also no nubs that would prevent them from sliding on a rail.

----------


## Burticus

You could cut the nubs, although that would probably affect the integrity of the lip.  An adjustment to the railing of rack could accommodate the nubs so those are what make contact.  Just throwing out what my thought process would be.  Do you have a rack already built specifically for bus tubs?

----------


## tomfromtheshade

I thought about cutting the nubs like you suggested, but I do believe that they are integral to the structure of the tub. 

Also, I don't like the idea of only have three contact points for the tub to slide down the rail on. 

I was trying to find some of the cheaper bus tubs that would fit my needs because I need a whole bunch of them. I don't really want to be spending $10+ per tub. I was hoping to find some of these in the $3 to $4 range that would fit my needs. 

I wonder which tubs ARS uses for their 30 series tubs?

----------


## Brudd

I use the winco PL-5K dish tub for mice but they work well for rat birthing tubs.
Instead of cutting the tabs you could cut wood to fit between the tabs and epoxy them in place.https://www.hotelrestaurantsupply.co...xoC1wcQAvD_BwE

----------

